# Organization Of Training: High-Low and Undulating Periodization



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, finished another article the other day.  This one is on how to organize your training.  It is pretty long, and has a bunch of template examples in it.  You can view some of it at my blog and the rest at my website.

if anyone is interested - PATRICK WARD'S BLOG: Organization Of Training: High-Low and Undulating Periodization


Train Hard!

Patrick


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2008)

nice, I think I'll actually write out a program using some of your ideas.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2008)

great!

glad you enjoyed it.

this stuff can work pretty well for martial arts athletes as you can group your resistance training more systematically around your skills training.

patrick


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanx P, I'll tell ya, you and Prince save me a lot of time not having to skim trough the multitude of mags out there!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2008)

no problem, glad you liked it!


patrick


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 6, 2008)

another great article P-funk

I like the idea of the 4-day split you have with the different variables each day. going to work something like that into my next routine.

how long yet before that e-book is out?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2008)

The e-book should be out hopefully after next week (next weekend maybe or a week from monday).

The e-book will have directions on how to design your own training program.  it doesn't go as in depth into periodization as that article - however, the program example i have in there is undulating periodization.  The book is chock full of exercise variations and pictures of the variations (with yours truely performing the movements....if that isn't reason to buy the book, i don't know what is!!).


----------

